# What horrifying monster lives in your cell phone?



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/OFEg9.gif


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I know why I've been missing calls:googly:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Aliens in the phone!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

feral, that is just plain rad.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I am, officially, disturbed...


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow, best thing I've seen today! Spooky... Now I know why I hate my phone...


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I watched it over and over last night. It looks like one of Rot's creations toward the end.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Would that be a phonetergeist.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Had to share that one with my son. I think we had it's cousins in our last phones!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That is messed up ..how it opens up and looks like a gaping mouth at the end! FREAKY.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What was that?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A cell phone in a microwave...which is an incredibly stupid, toxic thing to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cell phone in a microwave, yes. Cell phone actually being microwaved, probably not.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I hear this only happens with iPhones which would explain why their user base is faithfully loyal - they become possessed by this thing.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

And that, is why I do not own a cellphone.


----------

